# Disaster warning alarm in Germany



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

I was just about to take Motley out of the door this morning when my mobile made a very alarming noise, it was a practice alarm coming from The governments head office (I think that's what it is anyway, the Bundesamt it says) it was a practice warning signal going out to all mobile phones in Germany to warn of things such as flooding in your area or any other disaster about to happen. There is no App, it automatically goes out to all mobile phones in the country where the disaster happens to be. 
I wonder has the UK government thought of anything like that.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

It'll be handy for letting you know when a bunch of nutters overthrow the government.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Of course the Government has it, it’s very localised and tells all the MO’s to get the holl back into the Vommons to support the Government before it loses…..

They probably have a more widespread one that will be heard for the first time when Europe closes the No refers or similar……..

Since they struggled to get a CoVid one working, in spite of throwing op oddles of money at a well known female (irrelevant) who had previously been part of the TalkTalk problems….

Dear Dido didn‘t deliver….

So, unless she is free (John Inman needed here) there is no chance of a warning that won’t work being even considered….


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Everybody would complain it was a breach of their human rights


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

Bloody nanny state!


----------



## Relyat (Oct 6, 2020)

JanHank said:


> I was just about to take Motley out of the door this morning when my mobile made a very alarming noise, it was a practice alarm coming from The governments head office (I think that's what it is anyway, the Bundesamt it says) it was a practice warning signal going out to all mobile phones in Germany to warn of things such as flooding in your area or any other disaster about to happen. There is no App, it automatically goes out to all mobile phones in the country where the disaster happens to be.
> I wonder has the UK government thought of anything like that.


What a coincidence.... We had exactly the same in Spain a few weeks ago. 
More co-ordinated control.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

I must be really thick because I don´t understand why you all think it´s wrong to let me know in good time if the Oder river is going to overflow as it did in 1949 and in 1997 it almost broke its banks and again while we have been here in 2010 when police controlled the amount of onlookers. That´s Hans chatting up the policewoman 😁 and Shade & me of course with all the men.


----------

